# Announcing Bimmerfest's "Day of Driving Giveaway"



## razzy530 (Nov 8, 2005)

please pick me!! Its a dream to participate


----------



## brian5 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, always wanted to do Performance Center :thumbup:


----------



## parleyunder (Nov 25, 2007)

Hell yeah, Never been to a race course before.


----------



## Phantom Tulaba (Feb 22, 2007)

*Yeah!*

Drive it like you stole it!


----------



## rayrey (May 23, 2005)

Performance Center Driving School !Ultimate dream!


----------



## supertech777 (May 13, 2008)

me want to play lol:bigpimp:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I would like to donate one clue to supertech777

... it's *2008*


----------



## vull (Apr 2, 2007)

this is one tricky thread
you have to use search and stuff to find out that half of the threads are already closed?


----------



## wolfgang0524 (Sep 5, 2008)

If there were one in Colorado, I'd have been there already. Can't wait for the opportunity to go!


----------



## One&Only (Dec 11, 2007)

This Woman loves to take a risk....the Judges need to do the same & pick me!!!


----------



## tomxe36 (May 3, 2007)

<has the potential to be a professional driver. :thumbup:


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

jvr826 said:


> I would like to donate one clue to supertech777
> 
> ... it's *2008*


:rofl: :thumbup:


----------

